#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Практика отречения

## Еше Нинбо

О критерии порождения Отречения:

"Если в силу такой практики
[у тебя] даже на мгновение не возникает желание благоденствовать в сансаре,
а ум [твой] постоянно, днем и ночью, заботится об Освобождении,
то, значит, Отречение порождено."

Чжэ Цонкапа, "Три Основы Пути".

----------

Joy (25.02.2011), Федор Ф (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

"такой" - это какой? О чём речь?

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> О критерии порождения Отречения:
> 
> "Если в силу такой практики
> [у тебя] даже на мгновение не возникает желание благоденствовать в сансаре,
> а ум [твой] постоянно, днем и ночью, заботится об Освобождении,
> то, значит, Отречение порождено."
> 
> Чжэ Цонкапа, "Три Основы Пути".


Ну и???

----------

Кузьмич (02.03.2011), Слава Эркин (25.02.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну и???


Критерий.

Если хотя бы иногда возникает довольство сансарой, значит ещё не порождено.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (19.02.2011), Еше Нинбо (19.02.2011), Нея (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> "такой" - это какой? О чём речь?


Вот весь текст (несколько другой вариант перевода):

Три основы пути

Чже Цонкапа

Поклоняюсь досточтимым учителям.

   1. Объясню как можно лучше смысл сущности всех учений Победоносного, Пути, восславленного
      всеми Победителями и их сыновьями, открывающего врата перед счастливцами, жаждущими освобождения.

   2. Все те, кто не привязан к удовольствиям мирской жизни,

      воистину стремится воспользоваться свободами и благими условиями [человеческого
      существования] и верит в путь, радующий будд, —
      Эти счастливцы, очистив свой ум, должны обратиться в слух!

   3. Невозможно утолить жажду наслаждений в океане бытия.
      Само влечение к мирскому полностью сковывает воплощенных существ.
      С твердым намерением найти окончательный выход [из сансары]
      сначала устремись к отречению!

   4. Трудно обрести свободы и благие условия, жизнь быстротечна.
      Осознав это, ты отвернешься от явлений этой жизни.
      Если станешь вновь и вновь размышлять о непреложном [законе] действий и их плодов и о
      страданиях круговорота бытия, то отвернешься от явлений и в будущих жизнях.

   5. Если, в силу этой медитации, ни на мгновение не возникает желание благоденствовать в сансаре, а
      ум твой денно и нощно ищет освобождения, значит, [намерение] бесповоротно покинуть [круговорот
      бытия] порождено.

   6. Но это отречение, не сопряженное с чистой бодхичиттой, не станет условием для достижения
      неописуемого блаженства непревзойденного просветления.
      Поэтому мудрые должны породить в себе наивысшую мысль о просветлении.

   7. Уносимые бурными водами четырёх могучих потоков,
      плененные крепкими оковами кармы, которых трудно избежать,
      пойманные в железные сети цепляния за самость,
      полностью погруженные в беспросветную тьму неведения,

   8. Снова и снова обретающие бесконечные формы бытия
      и потому постоянно мучимые страданиями трех видов —
      таковы матери [наши], живые существа.
      Осмысли это и породи высший ум, устремленный к просветлению.

   9. Если даже медитируешь на отречение и бодхичитту, но не соединяешь это с мудростью,
      постигающей абсолютный способ существования, не подсечь тебе бытие под корень.
      Посему усердно ищи способ постижения взаимозависимого происхождения!

  10. Любой, кто осознал непреложность [закона] причинности всех феноменов сансары и нирваны, и
      для кого все до единого феномены при [доскональном] анализе полностью исчезают, вступил на путь,
      радующий будд.

  11. Пока, с одной стороны, непреложный закон взаимозависимости явлений, а с другой — пустота,
      в которой ничего не утверждается, воспринимаются раздельно, мысль Будды Шакьямуни ещё не постигнута.

  12. Если же [два эти постижения существуют] одновременно, а не поочередно, и если при одном
      лишь виде непреложной взаимозависимости полностью разрушается цепляние за несомненно
      воспринятые объекты, значит, анализ [истинного] воззрения завершен.

  13. Более того, если посредством [восприятия] явлений ты устраняешь крайность этернализма, а
      посредством [постижения] пустоты — крайности нигилизма, и если сознаешь, как пустота проявляется в
      качестве причины и следствия, тебя не пленят [более] крайние взгляды.

  14. Если ты безошибочно постиг сущностные положения трех основ Пути, ищи уединения и укрепись в усердии.


Дитя моё, поспеши к своей истинной цели.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (19.02.2011), Joy (25.02.2011), Доржик (23.02.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Aion

> А ежли поймешь, что сансара нирвана, то всяка печаль пройдет...
> 
> *БГ*

----------

Jamtso (01.03.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Критерий.
> 
> Если хотя бы иногда возникает довольство сансарой, значит ещё не порождено.


Логично.  :Wink:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если хотя бы иногда возникает довольство сансарой, значит ещё не порождено.


... до обретения четвёртой дхъяны оно будет возникать.  :Wink:

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Это не довольство, которое такое кратковременное, и сразу на смену приходит дукха.
Просто недовольство терпимо и легко переносимо.
Вот почему мои друзья не понимают истину о страдании, 
смеются надо мной, типа "ты так страдаешь, так страдаешь", не придают значения отриц. чувствам, видимо, не зацикливаются философски.

----------


## Джыш

> — и сиротливо поглядел по сторонам.


Это что значит?

----------


## Aion

> Это что значит?


Снятие проекций:


> В проецировании несомненный очевидный факт, с которым вы сталкиваетесь   в   объекте,   в   действительности оборачивается иллюзией, и все же вы предполагаете наблюдаемое в объекте не субъективным, а объективно существующим. Поэтому проецирование исключается, когда обнаруживается, что очевидные объективные факты суть реально субъективные содержания. В этом случае эти содержания связываются с особенностями собственной психологии и их уже больше нельзя относить к объекту...
> Механизм проекции неосознаваем, вот почему осознание факта проекции разрушает ее.
> 
> Карл Густав Юнг
> Тавистокские лекции

----------

Джыш (19.02.2011)

----------


## Айвар

Есть такой рассказ



> Однажды ночью Будда наслаждался: было много музыки, танцевали красивые девушки. Затем он заснул. Было поздно и он устал. Все девушки тоже заснули. Среди ночи он проснулся, посмотрел на девушек, они уже были не так хороши. Одна из них спала с открытым ртом, а у другой потекли краски. В эту ночь проникла реальность.
> Другой случай, подтолкнувший Будду к отречению, произошел, когда он отправился участвовать в празднике. По дороге ему встретилась похоронная процессия. Он увидел мертвое тело, которое несли на гхату для сожжения. До этого он никогда не видел ни одного мертвеца и долго смотрел на процессию.
> Особенно его поразил один очень старый, согнутый человек, лицо которого было высохшим и морщинистым. Будда спросил возницу:
> — Что случилось с этим человеком? Почему так согнулась его спина? Что за проклятье пало на его голову?
> Возница ответил:
> — Это не проклятье, господин. Это естественная вещь, которая происходит со всеми. Каждый становится старым и морщинистым.
> — Что случилось с другим человеком? Почему люди несут его на своих плечах? спросил Будда. Возница заколебался, он знал, что об этом не разрешено говорить и ответил:
> — Мне не позволено говорить, но раз ты уже спросил, теперь не скроешь. Этот человек умер и точно также умрут все, каждый, кто родился.
> Неожиданно появился саньясин, он следован за процессией. Будда спросил:
> ...

----------

Joy (25.02.2011), Еше Нинбо (20.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это не довольство, которое такое кратковременное, и сразу на смену приходит дукха.
> Просто недовольство терпимо и легко переносимо.
> Вот почему мои друзья не понимают истину о страдании, 
> смеются надо мной, типа "ты так страдаешь, так страдаешь", не придают значения отриц. чувствам, видимо, не зацикливаются философски.


Дукха не обязательно означает "страдание". Если например мы испытываем приятные ощущения, то вряд ли можно сказать, что это страдание. Но все они включены в дукха. Это является дукха не потому, что там есть "страдание"(в обычном смысле этого слова), но поскольку "все, что непостоянно, есть дукха".  Счастливые чувства, приятные жизненные условия не постоянны, не вечны. Рано или поздно это изменится. Изменяясь, это производит боль, страдание, несчастье. Эти превратности включаются в дукха как страдание, порожденное изменением (дукха-випаринама). 
Но самым очевидным для нас конечно же является дукха как обычное страдание (дукка-дукха)- это все виды телесного и духовного страдания. И наконец третий вид дукха, связан с обусловленными состояниями, т.е. с пятью группами привязанности (скандхами).

----------

Слава Эркин (25.02.2011), Федор Ф (19.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

"Если не усердствовать в размышлениях
Об Истине Страданий и изъянах сансары,
То не зародится стремление к Освобождению.
Если не размышлять об Истине Источника,
О процессе вхождения в самсару,
То не узнаешь способ отсечения её корня.
Отречение от мирского существования основано
На распознавании изъянов самсары и тех оков, что удерживают нас в ней. 

Я, йогин, так практиковал,
И ты, стремящийся к Освобождению, последуй моему примеру."

*Чже Цонкапа*

----------

Joy (11.10.2011), Алексей Самохин (27.02.2011), Еше Нинбо (20.02.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Все неудовлетворительно (дукха), непостоянно (аничча) и обусловлено (анатта)

Это значит, что в каком бы состоянии (моменте сознания) не пребывало существо, оно неудовлетворено этим состоянием, стремится к другим состояниям, и это состояние было раньше целью этого существа.

Дело не просто в мирских ощущениях приятного, неприятного или нейтрального, что привычно воспринимать как удовольствие, страдание и безразличие.

Дело в том, что неудовлетворительность (дукха) - основа всех устремлений, всех порывов, во всех мирах.

----------

Сергей Ч (20.02.2011), Слава Эркин (25.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Критерий.
> 
> Если хотя бы иногда возникает довольство сансарой, значит ещё не порождено.


Не совсем так надо сказать :Smilie:  Если есть ПРИВЯЗАННОСТЬ к Удовольствиям самсары, непонимание их страдательности, -так, думаю, правильнее. 

В самсаре можно пребывать, испытывая довольство и удовлетворенность, но при этом памятовать о ее ущербности. Довольство - это принятие любого положения дел, при понимании причинно-следственной связи и без привязанности. 

Для вхождения в Первую Благородную истину и к правильному отречению, надо придти к пониманию *всепронизывающего страдания*. Когда приходит понимание, что буквально все ведет к страданию. возникает сильная УДРУЧЕННОСТЬ самсарой, и желание выйти из нее, именно это и называется ОТРЕЧЕНИЕМ.

Сами по себе явления не приводят к страдательности, если к ним нет привязанности. Именно привязанность заставляет накапливать новую неблагую карму, и в силу нее рождаться в теле(основы для страданий) и пребывать в самсаре. Вот поэтому все явления обладают ПОТЕНЦИАЛЬНЫМ свойством, как всепронизывающая страдательность, которая приводится в действие именно нашей привязанностью.

Если же привязанности нет, - вполне можно пребывать в довольстве :Smilie: 

И истинное отречение означает - понимание этого свойства.



> Четыре сущностных положения медитации об отречении
> 
> I. Благородная истина о страдании (Ущербная природа сансары).
> 
> Три вида страдания:
> 
> • страдание от мучений;
> 
> • страдание перемен;
> ...


Сылка взята из http://buddha.ru/about_lamrim.php

Мне она была очень полезной для схематического памятования Ламрима.

----------

Janna (25.02.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (25.02.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

бродит наш буддист голодный
это плохо и плохо то
целый день стоял я с патрой
не подал еще никто

вот проехал Лексус темный
бросил сотню мне на все
прокричал непросветленный:
"шел бы ты пахать братко "

но теперь уже довольный
сжав в кулак все эти СТО
папахал я просветленный
быстрым аллюром к метро

Ну конечно  все  сансара
и страдательно страшна
но однако и нирваной
улыбается она.

накуплю я карамельки
чай курильский заварю
но сперва одну конфетку 
на алтарь я положу

как буддист я бросил маму
папу тоже я забыл
а детям и женке старой
алименты не платил.

им поможет дядя будда
он все видит и поймет
что любовию к самадхи
обусловлен мой уход

что когда я стану буддой
всех возьму туда с собой
и не будет мучить совесть
что их бросил как отстой

что не знали Трипитаки
не читали весь Ламрим
вместо утренних поклонов
устремлялись в ТВ скрин.

может я не прав ребятки
но почтительно прошу
подавайте мне на патру
Я ж проблемы вам решу.

расскажу про отреченье
и про мой нелегкий путь
а потом на просветленье
почитаю что-нибудь

 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: (почему то вспоминается:"так думал молодой повеса, летя в пыли на почтовых")

----------

Jamtso (01.03.2011), Денис Евгеньев (25.02.2011), Кузьмич (02.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (26.02.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

очень любопытная реакция на вышерифмованные слова. Послал знакомым буддистам и пришел ответ. 




> И где ты разместил эту "Балладу о буддисте"? Балладу о гангрене В форуме? Или где?Как народ отреагировал? Кто нибудь высказался?
>                Очень правдивая поэма.  Тока что звонила знакомому буддисту- хочет бросить работу, и тд и тп, и смыться.
>          Но не в пещеру. А в Москву- " Замотало всё" Видимо тоже из любви к самадхи


вообще то моя знакомая права. Хотя я и написал шутку, но отречение частенько на практике больше напоминает бегство в НЕ-СЮДА

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А Вы точно знаете, что такое ОТРЕЧЕНИЕ? :Smilie: 

Что-то не то оно Вам напоминает :Smilie:  Бывает так, что отречение внешне никому вокруг и не заметно. И человек ни в чем не меняет своего обычного уклада жизни. И в большинстве случаев даже не бросает своих родных. Потому что от самсары никуда не убежишь, пока из нее полностью не выйдешь, она в  нашем восприятии, - как бы мы не пересаживаись со стула на стул.

----------

Pema Sonam (26.02.2011), Иван Горяинов (26.02.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Ну право Пема. Уж я и смайлики расставил, а всё женщины меня не понимают. карма, понимаешь, дурная у меня....
"Срочно дайте мне ваш факс
Вам спущу туда релакс"

----------


## Иван Горяинов

Хорошая, правильная ирония в стихотворении. Меня вот тоже иногда бьет страх, что прийдется все бросать или менять свое отношение к друзьям и близким. Но это ведь глупо. С практикой должно открываться просто больше сострадания. Меньше "я" больше сострадания.

----------

Jamtso (01.03.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Хорошая, правильная ирония в стихотворении. Меня вот тоже иногда бьет страх, что прийдется все бросать или менять свое отношение к друзьям и близким. Но это ведь глупо. С практикой должно открываться просто больше сострадания. Меньше "я" больше сострадания.


сострадание ко всем живым существам иногда заставляет идти на действия при котором близкие становятся заложниками нашей бодхисаттовской мысли, ну например, если ваш учитель живет в тмутаракани и вы решаете жить рядом с ним  и тащите их с собой. Предположим жена вас любит и едет с вами добровольно, но дети уже не решают сами и вы их увозите с собой.

 Есть как вы пишите "Меньше "я" больше сострадания", но есть при этом  и лишения-страдания, на которые вы обрекаете близких, как жену с детьми, так и родителей и пр. Если вы конечно только турист и любите путешествия, туризм, а не эмиграцию, как в анекдоте, то скоро вернетесь и все войдет в статус кво, а путешествие будет вспоминаться как страшное, но приятное путешествие, а если вы уезжаете на всю жизнь в эту тьму таракань. Некоторые дети до сих пор не могут простить родителям эти их решения.




> А Вы точно знаете, что такое ОТРЕЧЕНИЕ?
> 
> Что-то не то оно Вам напоминает Бывает так, что отречение внешне никому вокруг и не заметно. И человек ни в чем не меняет своего обычного уклада жизни. И в большинстве случаев даже не бросает своих родных. Потому что от самсары никуда не убежишь, пока из нее полностью не выйдешь, она в  нашем восприятии, - как бы мы не пересаживаись со стула на стул.


Хорошо бы чтобы ваше отречение было заметно хотя бы вам. Ведь "*не отрекаются любя", а не любя - так тож приятно*. Но если серьезно, то о  каком собственно отречении у вас идет речь, если вы оставляете все как есть. Скорее вы говорите о неком виде самоограничения и загоняете все в подсознание, пока котел не вскипит основательно и не лопнет. Когда вы реально ошуйньите свои привязанности то они сами осыпятся как осенние листья, но тут окажется что 
"....Печально убеждаюсь,
что я совсем один
вокруг
 зима,
 зима".

 Или как говорил Рэдон о создании статуи что это есть отсечение лишнего, хотя это уже больше походит на ваше отречение.
Отречение и здесь можно найти не отрекаясь

*Волошин*

*....Любить без слез, без сожаленья,
Любить, не веруя в возврат...
Чтоб было каждое мгновенье
Последним в жизни. Чтоб назад
Нас не влекло неудержимо,
Чтоб жизнь скользнула в кольцах дыма,
Прошла, развеялась... И пусть
Вечерне-радостная грусть
Обнимет нас своим запястьем.
Смотреть, как тают без следа
Остатки грез, и никогда
Не расставаться с грустным счастьем,
И, подойдя к концу пути,
Вздохнуть и радостно уйти.

             7

Здесь все теперь воспоминанье,
Здесь все мы видели вдвоем,
Здесь наши мысли, как журчанье
Двух струй, бегущих в водоем.
Я слышу Вашими ушами,
Я вижу Вашими глазами,
Звук Вашей речи на устах,
Ваш робкий жест в моих руках.
Я б из себя все впечатленья
Хотел по-Вашему понять,
Певучей рифмой их связать
И в стих вковать их отраженье.
Но только нет... Продленный миг
Есть ложь... И беден мой язык.*

*Я ни от чего не отрекаюсь*. И зачем  и от чего отрекаться, когда все вокруг проявления божественного мандала. Делить мандал, ригпа и т.п. пополам ? Это все равно что


*Пастернак*
*Как будто бы железом,
Обмокнутым в сурьму,
Тебя вели нарезом
По сердцу моему.
И в нем навек засело
Смиренье этих черт,
И оттого нет дела,
Что свет жестокосерд.
И оттого двоится
Вся эта ночь в снегу,
И провести границы
Меж нас я не могу."*


Ладно Пема. Это я не вам пишу. 
В постах все не пишется 
и не все услышится
У буддистов тоже ведь
с кровью все колышется

есть просто страдание а есть и *трансцендентальне страдание* или как сказал тот же Волошин "*нет радости светлее чем печаль"*

----------


## Иван Горяинов

> сострадание ко всем живым существам иногда заставляет идти на действия при котором близкие становятся заложниками нашей бодхисаттовской мысли, ну например, если ваш учитель живет в тмутаракани и вы решаете жить рядом с ним и тащите их с собой. Предположим жена вас любит и едет с вами добровольно, но дети уже не решают сами и вы их увозите с собой.


Ну. дети вообще мало что решают. А когда смогут решать. останется только корить себя за огрехи воспитания (хотя у меня-то детей нет. так что  - умозрительно). 
Тут главное чтоб "бодхисаттвской мысли". а не простого самодурства. Как считаете, грань можно отчетливо провести?
Буддизм - это же не эскапизм -)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Тут главное чтоб "бодхисаттвской мысли". а не простого самодурства. Как считаете, грань можно отчетливо провести?


Это каждый решает сам и отвечает за себя сам, хотя в теме о свободе воли вроде решили что она есть у буддиста но на деле все сложнее, то есть не ясно что является истинной причиной наших поступков, взможно пришло время и некий йог вытаскивает нас из сансары своей силой и приводит в иное состояние в сансаре как бы мы не сопротивлялись неясным для нас  тенденциям-устремлениям в нас. Мы это ощущаем как некоторый переворот в сознании но отдать себя ясный отчет в причинах этого не можем. Может ещ раскочегарюсь и напишу подробнее в теме свобода воли у буддиста



> Буддизм - это же не эскапизм -)


об эскапизме речь не шла
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AD%...B8%D0%B7%D0%BC
если вы в этом смысле.
Эскапизмом может быть все: и бог и алкоголь. *Можно сидеть и  на месте и тешить себя иллюзией что ты иной только потому что бормочешь чтото буддийское*

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну право Пема. Уж я и смайлики расставил, а всё женщины меня не понимают. карма, понимаешь, дурная у меня....
> "Срочно дайте мне ваш факс
> Вам спущу туда релакс"


Дело не в ограниченности восприятия женщин. А в понимании термина Отречение. Чтой-то у вас там проскользнуло эдакое, типа "отрекся, значит - бросай все". А вы так и думаете, наверно, где-то в глубине души :Smilie: 

От релакса отрекаюсь. Куда уж больше? :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Дело не в ограниченности восприятия женщин. А в понимании термина Отречение. Чтой-то у вас там проскользнуло эдакое, типа "отрекся, значит - бросай все".


это у вас волосинка проскользнула как у больного катарактой. Отречение у меня это как раз: *" не отрекайся ни от чего но будь очень внимательным ко всему, странно-неприятная внешне-внутренняя видимость может быть проявлением ригпа, легко прозевать но трудно распознать. То что поначалу кажется проявлением Мары и с ненавистью отвергается может оказаться глубокой проповедью вселенского учителя".*



> От релакса отрекаюсь. Куда уж больше?


Я чувствую, что вас напрягать надо, а то баланс смещен. Поэтому тщательно прощупываю, благо вы податливы и как на ладони

----------


## Айвар

Смысл отречения вполне походит под то, что надо знать при описании истощения мирских дхарм, которое можно встретить в Вималакирти нирдеша сутре



> Будда сказал им: "Есть истощимые и неистощимые Дхармы, которые вам следует изучать. Что такое истощимая Дхарма? Это мирская Дхарма. А что такое неистощимая? Это сверхмирская Дхарма. Как Бодхисаттвы, вы не должны истощать мирское состояние; не должны вы оставаться и в сверхмирском состоянии. 
>       Что имеется в виду под неистощением мирского? Это означает: неотвергание человеколюбия; неотказ от великого сострадания; развитие глубокого ума, установленного на поисках всезнания без ослабления даже на мгновение; неутомимое обучение и обращение живых существ; постоянная практика четырёх побеждающих Бодхисаттовских методов; поддерживание верной Дхармы даже ценой жизни; неустанное насаждение всех замечательных корней; непрекращаемое применение надлежащих средств и преданность; неустанные поиски Дхармы; усердное её проповедование; прилежное почитание всех Будд; отсюда - бесстрашие при вступлении в поток рождения и смерти; отсутствие радости при чествовании и печали при немилости; воздерживание от пренебрежения теми, кто не практикует Дхарму; уважение к практикующим Дхарму, как если бы они были Буддами; помощь страдающим от клеш в развитии правильной мысли; воздержание от желания и удовольствия без всякой идеи вознаграждения за такое высокое поведение; непредпочтение собственного счастья, а радость счастью других; рассматривание собственного переживания самадхи как состояния, сходного с переживанием в аду; рассматривание собственного пребывания в самсаре подобным прогулке в парке; при встрече с теми, кто ищет Дхармы, поощрение мысли о них как о хорошем учителе Дхармы; дарение всего чем владеешь, чтобы реализовать всезнание; взращивание мысли о спасении тех, кто нарушил наставления; размышление о совершенствах как о столь же дорогих, что и ваши родители; мышлении о тридцати семи состояниях, содействующих просветлению, как если бы они были помогающими родственниками; насаждение всех замечательных корней без каких-либо ограничений; собирание прекрасных украшений всех чистых земель, чтобы установить собственную Будда землю; неограниченное даяние Дхармы, чтобы обрести все замечательные физические знаки Будды; стирание всех зол, чтобы очистить своё тело, речь и ум; развитие неубывающей отваги при перерождении через самсару в бесчисленных эонах; неослабное побуждение к слушанию бесчисленных благих дел Будды; использование меча мудрости для истребления клеш, чтобы изъять живые существа из сферы пяти скандх и шести чувств, дабы освободить их навсегда; использование твёрдой решимости уничтожить армию мар; непрестанный поиск свободной от мышления мудрости реальности; довольствование немногими желаниями без избегания пребывания в мире, чтобы обеты Бодхисаттвы; не нарушение правил поведения, вселяющих уважение, когда вступаешь в мир; использование силы, порождённой мудростью, для руководства и ведения всех живых существ; контролирование мыслительного процесса, чтобы никогда не забывать Дхарму; осознавание корней всех живых существ с целью отсечения их сомнений и подозрений относительно их основополагающей природы; использование силы речи для проповедования Дхармы; совершенствование десяти благих деяний, чтобы снискать благословение людей и дэвов с целью порождения среди них, чтобы распространять Дхарму; практикование четыре Безмерных, для обучения небес Брахмы; радование приглашению разъяснить и восславить Дхарму, чтобы достигнуть совершенства проповеди; Превосходные навыки тела, речи и ума, чтобы снискать, как у Будды, умение держаться, вызывающего уважение; глубочайшая практика благой Дхармы, чтобы ваши деяния были непревзойдёнными; практика Махаяны, чтобы стать Бодхисаттвой-монахом; и развитие никогда-не-отклоняющегося ума, чтобы не пропустить всех благих заслуг.

----------

Jambal Dorje (26.02.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (27.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Хорошо бы чтобы ваше отречение было заметно хотя бы вам. Ведь "не отрекаются любя", а не любя - так тож приятно. Но если серьезно, то о каком собственно отречении у вас идет речь, если вы оставляете все как есть. Скорее вы говорите о неком виде самоограничения и загоняете все в подсознание, пока котел не вскипит основательно и не лопнет. Когда вы реально ошуйньите свои привязанности то они сами осыпятся как осенние листья, но тут окажется что 
> "....Печально убеждаюсь,
> что я совсем один
> вокруг
> зима,
> зима".


Я не могу быть одна, опраясь на Три Драгоценности и на живых существ - они всегда со мной, одна ли я или в гуще событий :Smilie:  

У меня такое правило. То, что меня нашло, пусть побудет, пока само не уйдет :Smilie:  Если ЕМУ ТАК НУЖНО.  Но Ни котлов, ни осенних листьев не коллекционирую. Слишком много ухода за коллекциями требуется.

Я люблю зиму и быть одна. Но поскольку мне легко жить одной в зиме(пробовала), то это НЕ МОЕ ЗАДАНИЕ. Надо быть там, где труднее. 






> это у вас волосинка проскользнула как у больного катарактой. Отречение у меня это как раз: *" не отрекайся ни от чего но будь очень внимательным ко всему, странно-неприятная внешне-внутренняя видимость может быть проявлением ригпа, легко прозевать но трудно распознать. То что поначалу кажется проявлением Мары и с ненавистью отвергается может оказаться глубокой проповедью вселенского учителя".*


  Ну, если все это Вам крайне понятно, и все это уже наработано - придется мне лечить мою катаракту и наголо состричь волосы - чтоб ничто не мешало моему глазу орла :Smilie: 




> Я чувствую, что вас напрягать надо, а то баланс смещен. Поэтому тщательно прощупываю, благо вы податливы и как на ладони


Вы не увлекайтесь кажущейся легкостью, памятуя о Вами же вышесказанном :Smilie:  А то я лично к Вам приду, и устрою Вам сюрприз, - у меня расслабленность гремучей змеи. Ладони на всякий случай спрячьте. :Smilie:

----------


## Jamtso

Люди, а от чего вы отрекаетесь? Сансара существует только в вашей голове, вы ведь кроме себя, любимого, больше ничего не воспринимаете и никогда воспринимать не будете, даже когда станете буддой.

----------


## Alekk

> Люди, а от чего вы отрекаетесь? Сансара существует только в вашей голове, вы ведь кроме себя, любимого, больше ничего не воспринимаете и никогда воспринимать не будете, даже когда станете буддой.


По большому счету происходит отречение от нечистого видения с целью обрести чистое.

----------

